# Compak K6 Puzzle



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

This grinder is the one I got from Spain for £ 70 . I started single dosing around 16.5 grm to get 16 grm out and get a 25 second shot . The result was a great tasting coffee with very little crema . With the same beans and grinder setting but with about 60 grm of coffee in the hopper , the 16 grm is now choking my Gaggia new baby . I have to ease off the grind considerably to get anything like a drinkable brew .

My question is " Do I go back to single dosing to get a decent shot ???? as the weight on the beans in the hopper seems to be critical .


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Grind setting will always be different with more beans in the hopper compared to single dosing.

I would just pick one method, dial it in and see how you like it.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

This may be helpful:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27080-Grind-particle-size


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

YEEEHHH !!! Guess I'm just going to have to accept it happens !!!


----------

